# How long for 1lb fatty?



## oshawapilot (Sep 28, 2008)

Perhaps I'm missing it in the searches I'm trying, or it's just not actually posted anywhere (a sticky would be handy in this forum!), but what are rough cooking times/temps for fatties?

I'm trying my hand at my first one today but I've no idea how long I need to cook it for to get to the magic temperature.  I'm using just over a pound of ground pork, stuffed with cheese, green peppers, and onions.

I've also got a few racks of ribs on (started an hour ago, smoker at 210) so I'm trying to time things so that they're done as close as possible together.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## joneser (Sep 28, 2008)

Just did 1 this morning.....I put a probe in and pulled the fatties at 160 degrees F.
It took about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## jond (Sep 28, 2008)

I would reckon on 2:15 - 3:00 time wise, however when they hit 165 internal they are done.

Enjoy your first fatty, I can assure you it will be the first of many :)

Jon.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Might wanna up your temps a bit. 225-250 will help with time.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 28, 2008)

Ya, 250* should only take an hour or so, pull at 160*.


----------



## oshawapilot (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, with the ribs on at the same time I don't want to get the temps too high and ruin the ribs at the expense of the fatty.  I don't mind if the fatty takes longer, I'll just put it on earlier. 

As always, thanks everyone.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

You will not ruin the ribs. The temps are too low for both. Unless you enjoy the extra couple hours. Read the recent thread "Tough ribs".


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 28, 2008)

Ya, again....ruin the ribs???

Absolutely no reason to cook at 210*.

Minimum 225 and nothein wrong with 250*!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2008)

I did a fatty yesterday and it took just over 2 1/2 hours at 230degrees.  Good luck with your Q


----------



## oshawapilot (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-ribs.html

I've always (for several years now) smoked ribs at 210, although I see spikes into the 220-230 range when refueling which is probably dragging my average higher.  The extra time doesn't matter to me and I find the results better then cooking faster at higher temps.  They always come out fall-off-the-bone tender - never any problems with them being tough.

So long as they get to 170 internally how we all get there is matter of preference, IMHO.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing really wrong with the lower temp, it will just take you longer. Also I would not worry about internal temp with ribs. Not enough meat on them to get an accurate reading. The bone tends to throw off the temp reading.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

As long as they hit 140Â° within 4 hours... just get an extra six pack


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 30, 2008)

so far haven't had the smoker beyond 200. But seems to cook faster than charcoal smokers even at that temp. 
And yep pulled everything at 165 so far. 2-3 hours.
I've been getting up to about 150 fairly quickly then lowering smoker temp so I get a longer cook.
Fatties have been great.

Haven't tried pulling pork yet. So that will be interesting. given i can do lower temps easier than high ones.


----------

